# Beckie and the cat toy



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is too cute! :lol:  And I also love how Merlin is just watching you


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Beckie sure is concentrating on that food dispenser. Does Merlin ever play with them? He's just standing back watching.

They are so cute together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Beckie sure is concentrating on that food dispenser. Does Merlin ever play with them? He's just standing back watching.
> 
> They are so cute together.


No, Merlin would never try, he’s scared of them. Watching me is his favorite occupation. He does it pretty much all day...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I never thought of using a cat treat dispenser. They are both so adorable!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! I can't believe I didn't notice this thread earlier. That is one cute dog and little Merlin looking on wondering what all the excitement is about. Haha. She is really an adorable little dog and that's a really fun toy. What's it called...where did you get it? I need one. Thanks for sharing such a video. It really put a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That was soooo cute! I buy cat treat toys too! They are just the right size for little dogs (as long as they are not destructive!) Does Merlin ever sneak in for a treat that Becky has 'dispensed'? LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> OMG! I can't believe I didn't notice this thread earlier. That is one cute dog and little Merlin looking on wondering what all the excitement is about. Haha. She is really an adorable little dog and that's a really fun toy. What's it called...where did you get it? I need one. Thanks for sharing such a video. It really put a smile on my face this morning.


I don’t remember but it might have been on Amazon.

This one is similar, without the bell : https://www.amazon.com/DADYPET-Inte...t+treat+dispenser,aps,174&sr=8-60-spons&psc=1


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That was soooo cute! I buy cat treat toys too! They are just the right size for little dogs (as long as they are not destructive!) Does Merlin ever sneak in for a treat that Becky has 'dispensed'? LOL!


Miss Beckie has food protection issues (not with humans) and she can be quite nasty so Merlin stays away mostly. If she leaves some on the floor he will oblige, lol !


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

*Love the waggy tail*

Beckie is really concentrating on that toy, maybe a bit distrustful of it, looking at her stretching for the food, while also keeping a safe distance from toy


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, very good analysis !


----------

